# #21 - Phoenix on the Clock



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, Suns fans! I'm doing a board-to-board mock draft. I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 12 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selection for the #21 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The Suns are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- Brandon Roy
7. Boston- Tyrus Thomas
8. Houston- Ronnie Brewer
9. Golden St.- Patrick O'Bryant
10. Seattle- Rodney Carney
11. Orlando- Randy Foye
12. New Orleans- Cedric Simmons
13. Philadelphia- Marcus Williams
14. Utah- JJ Redick
15. New Orleans- Shawne Williams
16. Chicago- Saer Sene
17. Indiana- Rajon Rondo
18. Washington- Hilton Armstrong
19. Sacramento- Sergio Rodriguez
20. New York- Mardy Collins
21. Phoenix-
22. New Jersey-
23. New Jersey-
24. Memphis-
25. Cleveland-
26. LA Lakers-
27. Phoenix-
28. Dallas-
29. New York-
30. Portland-


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, Suns fans! I'm doing a board-to-board mock draft. I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 12 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selection for the #21 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The Suns are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- Brandon Roy
7. Boston- Tyrus Thomas
8. Houston- Ronnie Brewer
9. Golden St.- Patrick O'Bryant
10. Seattle- Rodney Carney
11. Orlando- Randy Foye
12. New Orleans- Cedric Simmons
13. Philadelphia- Marcus Williams
14. Utah- JJ Redick
15. New Orleans- Shawne Williams
16. Chicago- Saer Sene
17. Indiana- Rajon Rondo
18. Washington- Hilton Armstrong
19. Sacramento- Sergio Rodriguez
20. New York- Mardy Collins
21. Phoenix-
22. New Jersey-
23. New Jersey-
24. Memphis-
25. Cleveland-
26. LA Lakers-
27. Phoenix-
28. Dallas-
29. New York-
30. Portland-


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Please chime in if you have a good fit for the Suns.

There are quite a few Suns fans that post here, so if you are one of those please post your selection in the Suns Forum so your vote is weighed more heavily.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Kyle lowry!!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Mmmm Farmar.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Guillermo Diaz


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Kyle Lowry or shannon brown


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> Kyle Lowry or shannon brown


You keep picking two players.

If you have that ability, every team would love to hire you.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

ghoti said:


> You keep picking two players.
> 
> If you have that ability, every team would love to hire you.




oops... alright im sorry will stop doing tt but this pick will be for lowry


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kyle Lowry


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Shannon Brown is the guy I think the Suns would most likely pick in this scenarion. I'd take Farmar though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Word out there now is they're really trying to move up at 13 or in the teens, for Saer or in case Carney falls which doesn't apply to this since no trades. 

But I wouldn't mind either Farmer or Lowry, actually. The players we're interested in have been mentioned, I don't think I've seen either, but they said they would take BPA if it came down to it. Which yeah, could be Brown.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Kyle Lowry


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Joardan Farmar


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

With the 21st pick the Suns pick Tempe85 from Washington State. :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

tempe85 said:


> With the 21st pick the Suns pick Tempe85 from Washington State. :biggrin:



Stephen A. Smith: WHAT!??!?! That was terrrrrible. Suns front office should be fired. They would rue the day they let Colangelo go, if they're gonna make decisions like that. I mean, TEM - PE eighty -five, are you kidding me?!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Farmar/Brown


----------



## Spence842000 (Jun 19, 2006)

farmar :clap: 

A replacement for nash!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

We are 99% likely to move up though, don't ask me for a source but expect us to move up^^.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We better not give up too much and it better be for someone good too haha.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I think that's one of the reasons they picked Barbosa a couple years back


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Amareca said:


> Shannon Brown is the guy I think the Suns would most likely pick in this scenarion.


Brown's going to have already landed in the city of the team that picked him by the time the Suns are on the clock.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

TM said:


> Brown's going to have already landed in the city of the team that picked him by the time the Suns are on the clock.


Not in this draft.

Besides we are moving up anyway.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

quincy douby


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Yes, in this draft. There's no way Brown is around @ 21. You better hope you move up if you want him.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Denham brown


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> Denham brown


i agree


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

TM said:


> Yes, in this draft. There's no way Brown is around @ 21. You better hope you move up if you want him.


Actually, he is available. 

The draft to this point is at the top of the thread.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> i agree


Nice try. :laugh:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

ghoti said:


> Actually, he is available.
> 
> The draft to this point is at the top of the thread.


My bad... I was talking about the real thing


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

TM said:


> My bad... I was talking about the real thing


Well, he must be a steal this low then!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

yes, yes he is


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Pain5155 said:


> i agree



Ok????


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

TM said:


> I think that's one of the reasons they picked Barbosa a couple years back



Well, the Spurs drafted him then we traded for him.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Both Suns mods pick Lowry, so he's the close pick over Farmar.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeh i say Kyle Lowry aswell


----------

